# GoBoard



## overanalyze

Since I de-railed the Kerdi board topic enough I started this one. I am trying the new GoBoard right now. It is similar to Wedi board in that you seal all seams with a urethane sealant. I used Sonneborne NP1. I used a Kerdi pan and drain kit. I am flood testing this shower on Monday.

Initial thoughts on the Goboard vs regular cememt board or Denshield is I like it! I was able to carry 3 sheets (3’x5′) up the stairs with 1 hand. It cuts wonderfully! Sharp knife and a straightedge give great cuts.

For fastening I did both cement board screws and 1-1/2″ roofing nails. Both are approved fasteners. I actually prefered the nails. The head of the nail would dimple the board just a little better than the screw which tended to break the facing. Then when you cover the fasteners with the NP1 the nails covered better due to the slight dimple.

For the joint sealing I would apply a nice thick bead of sealant to the edges and place the pieces into each other forcing out the excess. Then I used a plastic putty knife to smooth out the excess. I went over all seams again with more sealant per the instructions. I know the concept of relying on caulking to be waterproof bothers some but when I did my initial testing the joints were amazingly strong. When I finally did get it to fail the facing actually pulled from the core meaning the sealant had bonded to the facing.

As a second option one could leave a small 1/8″ gap and fill that with thinset. Apply fiberglass mesh tape over the seams and thinset again. Once dried you when then apply 2 coats of your favorite liquid waterproofing. I suppose you could use Kerdi band over the seams too as a third option.

I can't compare it to Kerdi board but would like to try that. The 4x8 size appeals to me over the 3x5 for reducing the number of seams. I just need to spend more time finding a closer/better supplier for Schluter products.


----------



## TaylorMadeAB

It only comes in 3x5?
I'm trying to get my hands on some sheets for my next shower.


----------



## overanalyze

Yes 3x5. Menards stocks it at my local store. $21.99 a sheet.


----------



## TaylorMadeAB

I'm a Schluter man, but at that price it's very tempting to switch backer manufacturers


----------



## srwcontracting

overanalyze said:


> Yes 3x5. Menards stocks it at my local store. $21.99 a sheet.



Wow! I would definitely like to try for that price!
Thanks for posting!


----------



## overanalyze

It installed very quick. The one draw back using the urethane is it isn't tile ready. That stuff takes some time to cure/dry. If you used Kerdi band then you could tile right away.


----------



## Tech Dawg

Can you liquid the seams? I used the pro panel here and there and could use the sika flex or liquid. Although the price went from 15 to 22 a sheet in one shot.


----------



## overanalyze

Tech Dawg said:


> Can you liquid the seams? I used the pro panel here and there and could use the sika flex or liquid. Although the price went from 15 to 22 a sheet in one shot.


Yes liquid is approved if you leave a small gap, fill with thinset and fiberglass over the seams first.

My Menards had that ProPanel for awhile but they didn't stock the fasteners for it. That and the pallet of panels they had was all beat up on the edges so I never tried it. I read up on it though. FinPan is a good name. They make a zero entry pan system that seems decent & that only requires the subfloor to be removed.


----------



## Tech Dawg

Hopefully it makes it around here.. looks like a winner


----------



## overanalyze

Here are the test pics I did with it before deciding to try it. Flood test and strength test of the joints with urethane.


----------



## jengebretson

overanalyze said:


> It installed very quick. The one draw back using the urethane is it isn't tile ready. That stuff takes some time to cure/dry. If you used Kerdi band then you could tile right away.


I was looking at NP1 cure and skin time:

Skins: overnight or within 24 hours
Functional: within 3 days
Full cure: approximately 1 week
Immersion service: 21 days

BASF also requires a primer for fully submerged applications.


Sika 1a

Curing Rate 
Tack-free time 3 to 6 hours
Tack-free to touch 3 hours
Final cure 4 to 7 days

Both are very similar in price for 20oz Sausages. I can get either for around $9 per 20oz Sausage.

Do you use a sausage gun for sealant applications for waterproofing go board or wedi?

I have been using the Milwaukee M12 sausage gun. Makes life much easier.


----------



## overanalyze

Nice comparison! I used regular tubes for this one. It is stocked at my masonry supplier. I like the cure times of the SikaFlex better. I will source that for my next one. I own a nice sausage gun and also the M12 gun and could add the sausage ability to it.


----------



## jengebretson

I think the kit was like $45 for the conversion. The sealant keeps better in the gun. 

The Wedi sealant has a much quicker skin time and cure time. I pay around $14 a 20oz sausage. 

Skin forming time (+23°C / 50%)	approx. 15 min.
Through hardening (+23°C / 50%)	approx. 3 mm / 24 hours


Another option to do some testing on is Tremco Dymonic FC:

Dymonic FC is fast curing with a skin time of 60 min and a tack-free time
of 3 to 4 hr


----------



## overanalyze

I have used the Tremco Dymonic before just not the fast cure. I can get that from a local glass shop pretty easy.


----------



## GO Remodeling

jengebretson said:


> I think the kit was like $45 for the conversion. The sealant keeps better in the gun.
> 
> The Wedi sealant has a much quicker skin time and cure time. I pay around $14 a 20oz sausage.
> 
> Skin forming time (+23°C / 50%)	approx. 15 min.
> Through hardening (+23°C / 50%)	approx. 3 mm / 24 hours
> 
> 
> Another option to do some testing on is Tremco Dymonic FC:
> 
> Dymonic FC is fast curing with a skin time of 60 min and a tack-free time
> of 3 to 4 hr


i use Wedi and you can tile in about an hour.


----------



## jengebretson

olzo55 said:


> i use Wedi and you can tile in about an hour.




That is what I use too. The $5 a sausage difference is worth it to me to start tiling sooner.


----------



## trussme

Why are you using anything but kerdi Waterproofing membrane? Can't get any easier to carry......rolls right out.........water proof!


----------



## overanalyze

trussme said:


> Why are you using anything but kerdi Waterproofing membrane? Can't get any easier to carry......rolls right out.........water proof!


You still have to install a backer of some kind. Why not be waterproof at that step. Same reason Kerdi came out with Kerdi board...


----------



## srwcontracting

trussme said:


> Why are you using anything but kerdi Waterproofing membrane? Can't get any easier to carry......rolls right out.........water proof!



Thinset doesn't just appear on wall with no effort? Neither does all the flashing around niches and corners
Wedi is so much easier and quicker
Only problem is the price.....this could be a great option!


----------



## MarkJames

No matter what they claim, caulking corners as the primary means to waterproof that board still seems like a shortcut that's bound to fail sooner than later. Too good to be true. Seems like something Phil Swift came up with.


----------



## jefferson17

overanalyze said:


> Yes 3x5. Menards stocks it at my local store. $21.99 a sheet.


Just a heads-up. GoBoard is available in 4x8, and several thicknesses. It looks like they keep increasing the product line. 

J.


----------



## avenge

jefferson17 said:


> Just a heads-up. GoBoard is available in 4x8, and several thicknesses. It looks like they keep increasing the product line.
> 
> J.


Menards near me still only stocks 3x5-1/2" I can order 4x8-1/2" or 3x5-1/4"


----------



## goneelkn

avenge said:


> Menards near me still only stocks 3x5-1/2" I can order 4x8-1/2" or 3x5-1/4"


They let you order 4 x 8 -1/2" by the sheet?? Around here it's a 60 sheet minimum.


----------



## avenge

goneelkn said:


> They let you order 4 x 8 -1/2" by the sheet?? Around here it's a 60 sheet minimum.


No 60 sheet minimum just sayin what's available.


----------



## Mr_Stop

I found a 4x8 sheet of GoBoard at my local tile supplier (Louisville Tile for those of you in OH, IN, KY, TN). They had to transfer from another location, but it was only a day or two delay. 

The 4x8 worked out great for a tile surround. One 4x8 and three 3x5 sheets did the tub surround with minimal seams and scrap. It's great being able to mix sizes!


----------

